# christmas moss question



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i got a nice bit to make a wall with but its not quite enough how can i get what i have to grow faster so i can make my wall soon


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Christmas moss will grow faster with higher lighting, dry ferts and pressurized CO2. Mine is in 78° F water.

These darker green humps are Christmas moss growing on driftwood.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Another option is to just buy more. I think the cost is only $5 for a good portion of it.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

low funds and i need prob 4 or so golf ball sized portions and shipping but only have maybe 10 buck in my fish fund right now


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

@ Left C... really nice tank!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you, Alplily. It is all easy plants that grow like weeds!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i dont do co2 eather unless its diy cause of money. i love the hobby but have verry small budget. i have some nice tanks without having co2 but just tryin to figure out how to get this stuff to grow


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Christmas moss is one of the mosses that does better with some form of CO2. A good running yeast/sugar/water DIY should work just fine. Adding nutrients helps too. http://www.aquascapingworld.com/plantpedia/full_view_plant.php?item_id=114

I know what you mean about being broke. If I want something, I have to save up my pennies. It took me 5 years to get everything that I needed for my 40BR. LOL!


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

@Left C hey can you tell me what plants you have in your tank that tank looks awesome and thats kinda what im looking for to do with mine!


----------

